# Yesterdays lasagna fatty



## tom 178 (Aug 24, 2014)

Took a try at lasagna fatty. I used Italian sausage and ground buffalo because that is what I had. Lasagna noodles ricotta cheese, mozzarella cheese, pasta sauce, and bacon.













fmeat_zps1b8ae5c8.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Aug 24, 2014


















lmeat2_zpsd154b738.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Aug 24, 2014


















lfcooked_zpsdf374f50.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Aug 24, 2014


















lfcut1_zps6ae6ae16.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Aug 24, 2014


















lfcut_zps10fa6197.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Aug 24, 2014


















lfsliced_zpsacb7342f.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Aug 24, 2014


















lfslicedsauce_zps37ce9dca.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Aug 24, 2014


















ABTs_zps6e735490.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Aug 24, 2014






Yes the rack was full but I had to eat a few before I took the pictures.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I had to have some of this also.













chipotsmalller_zps2733e599.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Aug 24, 2014


----------



## disco (Aug 24, 2014)

Great qview! It looks great. How did the pasta go in the fatty?

Disco


----------



## tom 178 (Aug 24, 2014)

I put the noodles on the top picture of the meat. I put pasta sauce (just a little) and then the ricotta and mozzarella cheese. The noodles were boiled for a few minutes to soften them up before I put them on so they would roll up with the meat. I did really like it. Next time I may go with out the bacon. I may put a few noodles on the outside just to keep the meat together.

 I did take pictures but getting them from my camera to my wife's computer to my computer I somehow deleted some of them.


----------



## disco (Aug 24, 2014)

Tom 178 said:


> I put the noodles on the top picture of the meat. I put pasta sauce (just a little) and then the ricotta and mozzarella cheese. The noodles were boiled for a few minutes to soften them up before I put them on so they would roll up with the meat. I did really like it. Next time I may go with out the bacon. I may put a few noodles on the outside just to keep the meat together.
> 
> I did take pictures but getting them from my camera to my wife's computer to my computer I somehow deleted some of them.


Looks like a great project. Thanks for the post.

Disco


----------



## knifebld (Aug 25, 2014)

Quite interesting, would have though after the smoke that the noodle would be too mushy...but looks fantastic!


----------



## tom 178 (Aug 30, 2014)

I did get some Bradley trays that did not fit the 30" MES until I bent the ends up with some pliers. Those things work really well now that they fit. You can see a little of the bend in the ABT qview. I just took some more pics of the rack bends.













rack4_zps7b4caa2e.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Aug 30, 2014


















rack1_zps9a5d7525.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Aug 30, 2014


















rack2_zps3ac49a15.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Aug 30, 2014






So if anyone was wondering if the Bradley racks fit into a MES 30", they will with a little bending work.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I sit them right on the MES rack without putting them in the MES rack slot holders. If you are good at bending you may get them to go into the MES rack holders. I think I can still stack them but will have to turn the top one upside down.


----------



## tom 178 (Aug 30, 2014)

I ate some last night and for the next one I'm going to leave the bacon off and make the sausage outside a little thinner to roll up more with more noodles and cheese and sauce.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 1, 2014)

Tom 178, looks delicious !!!!!


----------



## ameskimo1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh man, now I gotta add another thing to my list of smokes......looking good!

I"ve also done Italian Sausage but with peppers/onions/mozz cheese and agree - better without the bacon


----------

